# TT 150 release system



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

I know Tri-Tronics recently introduced a new remote release system, but on their web site, they no longer sell the 150. Anyone know where I can get a TT150 reciever? 
Thanks, 
JS


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Collar CLinic


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks.
JS


----------

